# ***2015 VIPFFL - Draft***



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome to the 2015 VIP Fantasy Fight League Draft! We will begin at 6pm GMT (1pm EST, 10am PST) on Monday, December 1st.

You have 4 hours to make your pick. If you do not make it in time you will be skipped for that round. You will be able to make your first round pick at the end of the first round, however any missed picks in the following rounds must be made up at the end of the whole draft. *I STRONGLY ENCOURAGE SENDING ME LISTS OF YOUR PREFERRED DRAFT PICKS.*

Remember, UFC and Bellator fighters ONLY!

You can find the scoring criteria here.

Here is the draft order (that I am very ecstatic about... go me!). Any late signups move to the end of the order.

*Round 1*
1) Andrus - TJ Dillashaw
2) John8204 - Demetrious Johnson
3) Hellboy - Jon Jones
4) Killz - Conor McGregor
5) UFC_OWNS - Chris Weidman
6) AlanS - Alexei Oleinik
7) ClydebankBlitz - Ronda Rousey
8) Cupcake - Miesha Tate
9) LL - *SKIPPED*
10) Toxic - Jose Aldo
11) Stun Gun - Donald Cerrone
12) AlphaDawg - *SKIPPED*
13) e-thug - Alexander Gustafson
14) Hammerlock2.0 - Frankie Edgar
15) Rauno - Anthony Pettis
16) dudeabides - *SKIPPED*

Skipped Picks- First Come First Serve (Alphadawg and LL and The Dude) 
**One Hour will be provided for make up picks.** 

17) *SKIPPED*
18) *SKIPPED*
19) *SKIPPED*


*Round 2*
1) dudeabides - *SKIPPED*
2) Rauno - Urijah Faber
3) Hammerlock2.0 - Dominick Cruz
4) e-thug - Jacare Souza
5) AlphaDawg - *SKIPPED*
6) Stun Gun - Kyoji Horiguchi
7) Toxic - Will Brooks
8) LL - *Skipped*
9) CupCake - Marloes Coenen
10) ClydebankBlitz - Liam McGeary
11) AlanS - Gilbert Melendez
12) UFC_OWNS - Johnny Hendricks
13) Killz - Rory MacDonald
14) Hellboy - Daniel Cormier
15) John8204 - Khabib Nurmagomedov
16) Andrus - Gegard Mousasi

Skipped Picks- First Come First Serve (Alphadawg and LL and The Dude) 
**One Hour will be provided for make up picks.**

***Last time we'll do this, next time you'll have to wait till the entire draft is over to make up for missed picks***

17)*SKIPPED*
18)*SKIPPED*
19)*SKIPPED*

*Round 3*
1) Andrus - Vitor Belfort 
2) John8204 - Brandon Halsey
3) Hellboy - *Skipped*
4) Killz - Anthony 'Rumble' Johnson
5) UFC_OWNS - Robbie Lawler
6) AlanS - Lyoto Machida
7) ClydebankBlitz - Douglas Lima
8) Cupcake - Carla Esparza
9) LL - *SKIPPED*
10) Toxic - Patricio Pitbull
11) Stun Gun - Kelvin Gastelum
12) AlphaDawg - *SKIPPED*
13) e-thug - Al Iaquinta
14) Hammerlock2.0 - Jorge Masvidal
15) Rauno - Joseph Benavidez
16) dudeabides - *SKIPPED*


*Round 4*
1) dudeabides - *SKIPPED*
2) Rauno - Chad Mendes
3) Hammerlock2.0 - Cat Zingano
4) e-thug - Max Holloway
5) AlphaDawg - *SKIPPED*
6) Stun Gun - Neil Magny
7) Toxic - Joe Warren
8) LL - *SKIPPED*
9) CupCake - Tito Ortiz
10) ClydebankBlitz - Fabricio Werdum
11) AlanS - Alexander Volkov
12) UFC_OWNS - Mark Hunt
13) Killz - whatsherface from TUF 20
14) Hellboy - Luke Rockhold
15) John8204 - Anderson Silva
16) Andrus - Thiago Alves

*Round 5*
1) Andrus - *Alistair Overeem -Add/Drop Used*
2) John8204 - Cain Velasquez
3) Hellboy - Hector Lombard
4) Killz - OSP
5) UFC_OWNS - Jake Matthews
6) AlanS - Eddie Alvarez
7) ClydebankBlitz - John Dodson
8) Cupcake - Emmanuel Newton
9) LL - *SKIPPED*
10) Toxic - Vitaly Minakov
11) Stun Gun - Benson Henderson
12) AlphaDawg - *SKIPPED*
13) e-thug - King Mo
14) Hammerlock2.0 - Holly Holm
15) Rauno - Andrei Arlovski
16) dudeabides - *SKIPPED*

*Post draft picks:*

Hellboy - Ryan Bader

AlphaDawg - Daniel Strauss
AlphaDawg - Renan Barao
AlphaDawg - Edson Barboza
AlphaDawg - Rafael Dos Anjos
AlphaDawg - Junior Dos Santos

boatoar - Tyrone Woodley
boatoar - Urijah Hall
boatoar - Myles Jury
boatoar - Carlos Condit
boatoar - Ian McCall


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Lemme know when im up for picks.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I have sent a list that will cover my 1st round but i'll probably be online when my time is due either way to think things through.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

damn, not very optimistic about that order, one year I am gonna break the top 5, I think 8th is the highest I have ever been,


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I think i've competed twice and both were in the top 5? Not sure about it tho.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rauno said:


> I think i've competed twice and both were in the top 5? Not sure about it tho.


Oh I have broken the top 5 multiple times for rankings and even won it once, but have never made it near the top for the draft. I know it 50% luck anyways but its hard not to convince myself that I could crush everyone if only the draft would play in my favor.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey just so everyone knows I will be unavailable for most of the day after Tuesday so don't send me you lists at the last minute or I wont be able to help you.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I signed up but not included on the draft?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

aww yea, pretty solid pick for me


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

AlanS said:


> I signed up but not included on the draft?


Oh, ****.

Updated the OP with the new randomized draft order. Andrus, you are one lucky dude.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Hammer you need to reverse alterniting rounds so If Andrus is 1st in round 1 he is last in round 2 and then 1st in round 3 etc etc.

does that make sense?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah, gotcha. :thumb02: Yes, I am a newbie when it comes to fantasy sports leagues.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Woohooo I get to go first, I'm in luck


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

From 7 to 15?  Still going to kick your asses.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rauno said:


> From 7 to 15?  Still going to kick your asses.


Complain to the guy who programmed the draft order generator.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll send in my list later today,.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes! I am now officially part of the fun!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

AlanS said:


> Yes! I am now officially part of the fun!


It seems my plan of excluding Alan from the VIPFLL to bind MMAF into darkness has failed. I shall withdraw... for now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And now the most frustrating annual mmaf event. People don't send lists make everyone else wait and then they complain about being skipped because the draft moved along real quick right before them or there pick started at midnight there time. 

Everyone should commend the guy who runs the draft cause it's frustrating and thank less 



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Last year I got Cheick Kongo instead of Anthony Pettis even though Anthony was next on my list........thank you mistake


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here we go!

First up is Andrus and for the #1 pick he selects *TJ Dillashaw*. 

Next is John who picks *Demetrious Johnson*.

Hellboy is up next and he picks *Jon Jones*.

Killz swoops in and picks *Conor McGregor*.

The 4 hour clock is on for UFC_OWNS.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Give me chris weidman


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

OWNS picks *The Chris*.

Alan picks *Alexei Oleinik*.

Clyde picks the slaughterhouse in a blouse, *Ronda Rousey*.

CupCake picks *Miesha Tate*.

And it's LL's turn.

edit: I'll probably be asleep once LL's turn is up, so another staff member will have to take over for the night.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

night its 3pm geez.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It's 12:13 AM. 00:13 normal time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

well its nearing my time. 44min to go


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gonna take a risk here, Jose Aldo


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Stun gun takes Cerrone, 
Aphadawg in on the clock.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> And now the most frustrating annual mmaf event. People don't send lists make everyone else wait and then they complain about being skipped because the draft moved along real quick right before them or there pick started at midnight there time.
> 
> Everyone should commend the guy who runs the draft cause it's frustrating and thank less
> 
> ...


Of-course there is also the part where the admins aren't around to make the picks when the four hours are up and everybody gets confused.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Of-course there is also the part where the admins aren't around to make the picks when the four hours are up and everybody gets confused.



The whole draft wouldn't take 4 hours if everyone sent a list. If a list is sent in early it's posted in the staff section so any staff member can insert them


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The whole draft wouldn't take 4 hours if everyone sent a list. If a list is sent in early it's posted in the staff section so any staff member can insert them


True, though I think people might want to adjust strategy according to each round. I think it would make more sense to just schedule the picks and do it in 5 days. 1 day 1 round 1 hour for each person.

We're still giving four hours to people who miss their draft at the end of the round correct?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

^^ This, I usually never send lists because if one of my guys is taken I have to re-alter my strategy.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

John8204 said:


> True, though I think people might want to adjust strategy according to each round. I think it would make more sense to just schedule the picks and do it in 5 days. 1 day 1 round 1 hour for each person.
> 
> We're still giving four hours to people who miss their draft at the end of the round correct?


In the past its been one hour at the end and after the first round any missed turn any more go at the end of the draft. third missed turn your out.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

John8204 said:


> True, though I think people might want to adjust strategy according to each round. I think it would make more sense to just schedule the picks and do it in 5 days. 1 day 1 round 1 hour for each person.
> 
> We're still giving four hours to people who miss their draft at the end of the round correct?





UFC_OWNS said:


> ^^ This, I usually never send lists because if one of my guys is taken I have to re-alter my strategy.


I guess I don't understand the whole strategy thing, I make a list of about 50-60 who I put in order and people I reasonably expect to be able to get. Picking on the fly would be worse because I make my list a week or more early and rexamine it. On the fly I would miss 
somebody.

As for the whole 1 day, 1 hour, 1 round idea, people would end end up at night they would get mad quit, and throw it all out of whack. The same tantrum people have when they miss there first round completely. (somebody does it every year). 

Even people who don't want to make lists can't send in there top 3 to a handful of staff once its close to there turn. (multiple staff members is very important as we have jobs/real lives to, (Yes, even me and my absurd post count)).


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Because if chris weidman was taken and say thew second on the list was pettis I may want a different middleweight that is high ranked that might be there. I suppose 1A and 1B would suffice but I prefer my way.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well 30 min left for AlphaDawg, E-thug is almost up.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I guess I don't understand the whole strategy thing, I make a list of about 50-60 who I put in order and people I reasonably expect to be able to get. Picking on the fly would be worse because I make my list a week or more early and rexamine it. On the fly I would miss
> somebody.
> 
> As for the whole 1 day, 1 hour, 1 round idea, people would end end up at night they would get mad quit, and throw it all out of whack. The same tantrum people have when they miss there first round completely. (somebody does it every year).
> ...


So don't do it at night.... you have 15 people picking you can go from 7 A.M. to Midnight EST. I'm at the end of Round two and the beginning of round 3...when the hell is that going to be. 



UFC_OWNS said:


> Because if chris weidman was taken and say thew second on the list was pettis I may want a different middleweight that is high ranked that might be there. I suppose 1A and 1B would suffice but I prefer my way.


Exactly and I have "depth" charts for each weight class and I like to see who is left on the board after each round and adjust my picks accordingly.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

John8204 said:


> So don't do it at night.... you have 15 people picking you can go from 7 A.M. to Midnight EST. I'm at the end of Round two and the beginning of round 3...when the hell is that going to be.


 Who knows that's why its overly complicated. 




> Exactly and I have "depth" charts for each weight class and I like to see who is left on the board after each round and adjust my picks accordingly.


Don't even know what a depth chart is.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Who knows that's why its overly complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well this is my Flyweight depth chart. I got Johnson if I didn't get Johnson I would be looking at Horiguchi Reis or Ortiz for round five.

1. Demetrius Johnson
2. Kyoji Horiguchi
3. Dustin Ortiz
4. Wilson Reis
5. Joseph Benavidez


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dudeabides is on the clock.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Well this is my Flyweight depth chart. I got Johnson if I didn't get Johnson I would be looking at Horiguchi Reis or Ortiz for round five.
> 
> 1. Demetrius Johnson
> 2. Kyoji Horiguchi
> ...


I just don't understand why you don't want multiple fighters in a weightclass. Different srokes for different folks.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ideally you don't want your own fighters running into eachother, you want them all earning their own points and winning all their fights.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Ideally you don't want your own fighters running into eachother, you want them all earning their own points and winning all their fights.


See different strategies, I intentionally took two guys who should have competed for the Bellator BW title last year. My strategy being that I was gonna collect, 2X title fight ME points and one title win points guaranteed and still be left with a champ. , after which I could use my add/drop to drop the loser of the fight. Unfortunately an injury cause Joe Warren to step up take the fight as a replacement and consecutively beat both my BW's. FML,:confused02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

You also took one of the guys off my roster.

Also I guess Ethug is up yet no admin/moderator officially announced it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

John8204 said:


> You also took one of the guys off my roster.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I guess Ethug is up yet no admin/moderator officially announced it.



Dudeabides is on the clock I announced it earlier


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Depth charts don't mean anything. 

I'd rather take Cerrone in 2015 having 3 wins and 1 loss than Pettis beating Melendez and then getting injured and maybe fighting once more later on in the year.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken that is Dudes time up.


2 seconds, I'll check the draft lists and we'll get this moved along.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm back. Thanks for keeping this running, guys. Gonna wait until Killz has it sorted.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

AlphaDawg and LL are now on the clock for 1 hour


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Toxic said:


> See different strategies, I intentionally took two guys who should have competed for the Bellator BW title last year. My strategy being that I was gonna collect, 2X title fight ME points and one title win points guaranteed and still be left with a champ. , after which I could use my add/drop to drop the loser of the fight. Unfortunately an injury cause Joe Warren to step up take the fight as a replacement and consecutively beat both my BW's. FML,:confused02:


Which is why I picked the baddest man on the planet that is Joe Warren 

As far as the convo about lists go, I try to send in the amount of fighters as there are guys in the draft. That way one of my guys, even if every other one gets picked, has to come through.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Alpha and LL skipped for a 2nd time. 

*Dude is back on the clock.*


(PMs have been sent)


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Instead of skipping them when they miss their pick, they should be assigned a random "can" to their FFL roster.

That'll teach them!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah that'll learn ya


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Said the guy who almost missed his first round pick.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh please I just wanted to live on the edge of the mods patience. Where's my shades for my deal with it pose.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Shit the order got changed? I thought I was in dat sexi number 2 spot lol


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Shit the order got changed? I thought I was in dat sexi number 2 spot lol


Don't complain, you got your pick.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

And he didnt pick an Asian fighter. I guess his tagline is really correct.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dude's time is up. Next up is Rauno who requested to make the pick himself although he has a list. What a dick.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Im in the gym, give me 3 minutes.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Urijah Faber is my pick.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hammerlock and ethyl have lists if somebody on a computer can take care of it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rauno goes for *Urijah Faber*.

I pick *Dominick Cruz*.

e-thug picks *Jacare*.

And AlphaDawg is on the clock.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Rauno goes for *Urijah Faber*.
> 
> I pick *Dominick Cruz*.
> 
> ...


I thought about taking Dominick but I think TJ is an incredibly tough fight for him. Also not sold on his ability to show up for a fight or two this year. Surprised he went to second round with a title fight coming up and that spectacular showing in his last fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I thought about taking Dominick but I think TJ is an incredibly tough fight for him. Also not sold on his ability to show up for a fight or two this year. Surprised he went to second round with a title fight coming up and that spectacular showing in his last fight.


It's a gamble for sure but I can't really pass over him as a second round pick. I knew I was late in the first round so I expected someone to pick him which is why Frankie was my first pick. Then the first round was over, he was still there and I had the pick.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> It's a gamble for sure but I can't really pass over him as a second round pick. I knew I was late in the first round so I expected someone to pick him which is why Frankie was my first pick. Then the first round was over, he was still there and I had the pick.


Frankie made me real nervous with the Aldo pick to. I though Frankie won there first fight and new elbow dropping GnP Frankie has looked fantastic.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

How long has Alpha got before I bounce this bitch?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

51 minutes left for him. Wanna make the pick yourself or should I go by your list?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> 51 minutes left for him. Wanna make the pick yourself or should I go by your list?


If I'm online, I'll put it in myself (giggidy), if I'm not then I'm more than happy with my list for you to put it in for me (giggidy pt.II)


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

AlphaDawg's time is up. You can now put it in yourself, CupCake.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> AlphaDawg's time is up. You can now put it in yourself, CupCake.


Yes Cupcake put it in yourself in front of everyone...don't mind the germans.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Yes Cupcake put it in yourself in front of everyone...don't mind the germans.


I heard she's gonna put everyone else's in as well.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Stun Gun takes *Kyoji Horiguchi*
Toxic takes *Will Brooks*


LL is on the clock......tick......tock.....tick.......tock......


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gotta say surprised Kyoji Horiguchi went so early, I had him as a late entry on my list and figured I would be able to pick him up as a sleeper in the 5th round.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OWNs is on the clock


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

LL has been skipped.

I take *Marloes Coenen*

ClydebankBlitz takes *Liam McGeary*
AlanS takes *Gilbert Melendez*
UFC_OWNS takes *Johnny Hendricks*
Killz takes *Rory MacDonald
*
Hellboy takes* Daniel Cormier*
John8204 takes *Khabib Nurmagomedov*
Andrus takes *Gegard Mousasi*


Do we give Dude, AlphaDawg, and LL an hour to catch up?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

One Hour, They will be skipped over automatically from here on out unless they post in this thread that they are back in or send in a list. 
There missed picks for past rounds can only be made up at the end of the draft.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Andrus - Vitor Belfort
John8204 - Brandon Halsey


*Hellboy...You're on the clock!*


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hellboy skipped.

*Killz is on the clock!
*


AlanS/OWNS...update your lists please guys and send them to a Mod.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So many good picks were made in round 3, can't believe some of those guys werent picked sooner tbh. I'll be definitely online for my next one. Not sure if my list has any fighters available anymore.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Gotta say surprised Kyoji Horiguchi went so early, I had him as a late entry on my list and figured I would be able to pick him up as a sleeper in the 5th round.


I had him lower at one point, but didn't want to risk losing him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I was torn if to take Faber so early in the draft. Imo he wrecks everyone in the division except the 2 former champions. + he's a finisher.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Hellboy skipped.
> 
> *Killz is on the clock!
> *
> ...


Shit, my list ran out. I'll make my pick now... give me 2 minutes


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll take Anthony Rumble Johnson


OWNS is on the clock.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Just in time. :thumbsup:

More picks coming up once I check the lists.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

OWNS, you're on the clock.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Can I take Luke Rockhold?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, non-first round skipped picks must be made up at the very end of the draft. But you can choose him for your next pick if he's still available. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Owns has a list sent in, not on a computer and going to bed but don't skip him



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

OWNS picks *Robbie Lawler*

Alan picks *Lyoto Machida
*
Clyde picks *Douglas Lima* (grrr, that was my pick).

CupCake picks *Carla Esparza*.

LL is on the short clock (1h).


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Toxic picks *Patricio Pitbull*.

Stun Gun picks *Kelvin Gastelum*.

And AlphaDawg is on the 1h clock.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

My team is going as good as planned so far, I don't think I need to change a thing


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> OWNS picks *Robbie Lawler*
> 
> Alan picks *Lyoto Machida
> *
> ...


You can't **** with my Bellator squad homie!  (Actually, wait, you have my list...you can).


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yours and a dozen others. Don't worry, I'm too lazy to cheat. :laugh:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

e-thug picks *Al Iaquinta
*
I pick *Jorge Masvidal*

Rauno has the full 4h to make his pick.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Sneaky work from Cupcake thanks to those TUF spoilers.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm gonna check who's gone and make it in 5.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Joseph Benavidez


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:



AlanS said:


> Sneaky work from Cupcake thanks to those TUF spoilers.


It's a bit of a gamble I think. Probably the first time someone has picked a TUF contestant as well.

And dude has 1 hour for both his upcoming picks. Get ready for your next pick Rauno.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive got one on my list haha


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Now that someone said the word TUF spoilers, I will no longer be checking this thread. I've been dying to catch up with it for a while and like I said in the TWD thread, no internet = no show.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

So, how about that 4th round pick, Mr. Estonian admin? 

edit: he send me a list

Rauno picks *Chad Mendes*

I pick *Cat Zingano*

e-thug picks *Max Holloway*

Stun Gun picks *Neil Magny*

Toxic picks *Joe Warren*

CupCake picks *Tito Ortiz*.

Clyde is up next, gonna check the lists real quick. 

edit: looks like I only have a list for round 3, so I'll give you the 4 hours to make the pick. If you don't make it I'll go with your round 3 list.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I made the mistake of taking Urijah Hall before the finale. :shame01:


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, someone has Tito Ortiz on their FFL in 2015? Never thought I'd see the day hah.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Cupcake is clearly trolling or has been taken gunpoint by tito ortiz.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Nope, I made the mistake of taking Urijah Hall before the finale. :shame01:


To be fair, most people bought into the hype.



AlanS said:


> Wow, someone has Tito Ortiz on their FFL in 2015? Never thought I'd see the day hah.


Yeah, I had to double check as well. Some gutsy picks in this draft.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Bellator will protect Tito so Liz is guaranteed some points though


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Liza made a classic schoolboy error by caving into picking tito for those handsome naked dong selfies he posted a while ago. To be fair paige van zant is also in my shortlist for slightly similar reasons but also because she can win a fight against relevant people.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Btw you can pick whoever's next on my list that hasnt been used from Round 3. I'm just sending them edited at the end of each round to get rid of the guys who have been taken already.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Alright then.

Clyde picks *Fabricio Werdum*

Alan picks *Alexander Volkov*

UFC_OWNS picks *Mark Hunt*

Killz now picks TUF SPOILER 

Rose 'whatsherface' (from TUF 20). Which I guess is Rose Namajunas


Hellboy picks *Luke Rockhold*.

John picks *Anderson Silva*. Surprised he went as low as round 4.

And Andrus picks *Thiago Alves*.

And we move on to the final round! Need a few minutes to check lists.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah Hammer, That's who I meant hahaha


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Killz said:


> Yeah Hammer, That's who I meant hahaha


She shall be known as whatsherface from TUF 20 henceforth. 

Andrus picks *Brendan Schaub*.

John picks *Cain Velasquez*.

Hellboy has 4 hours to make his next pick.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Noone will have a worse team than dudes had 2 years ago. That's a fact.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

When it's my turn don't use my list...leave it to me, I'd like a smidgen of time please :thumb02:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I would like to draft Hector Lombard. 

When I can catchup my 3rd round pick?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

At the end of this round which I reckon shouldn't be too far in the future. Definitely within the next few hours.

So Hellboy picks *Hector Lombard*.

(gonna edit this post with the rest of the picks)

Killz picks *OSP*

OWNS picks *Jake Matthews*

Alan picks *Eddie Alvarez*

Clyde picks *John Dodson*

CupCake is on the clock.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I got everyone I wanted, first time that's happened.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'll pick *Emanuel Newton*


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Toxic's pick is *Vitaly Minakov*

Stun Gun picks *Benson Henderson*

e-thug picks* King Mo*

I pick *Holly Holm*

Rauno is on the clock.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What, already. Give me Andrei Arlovski.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Kahbib Nurmagomedov is already taken by John8204.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Alright, cleaned everyting up.

*Now everyone who missed a pick can make up for it. There's no time limit and no draft order, first come first serve.*


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Woohoo, i got the dream team for 2015  TJ Dillashaw-Mousasi-Belfort-Thiago Alves-Brendan "Big Brown" Schaub. Should do better then I did this year. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

My bad everyone. Haven't been on the website in awhile. Any chance I can make a team out of fighters no one picked?

Edit: whoops. Saw hammers post. Ill make a team layer tonight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

You know I completely forgot about holly holm, good pick hammer got her late too.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> My bad everyone. Haven't been on the website in awhile. Any chance I can make a team out of fighters no one picked?
> 
> Edit: whoops. Saw hammers post. Ill make a team layer tonight.


Lots of really good names left on the board


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

hmm.. I said I was in, but can see I wasn't included in the list. I also forgot this was starting on Dec 1 entirely. I could make a team of scraps when it's over? Any other suggestions? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

boatoar said:


> hmm.. I said I was in, but can see I wasn't included in the list. I also forgot this was starting on Dec 1 entirely. I could make a team of scraps when it's over? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You can absolutely make a team right now. The draft is over so now we're filling up teams of those who missed a pick. Free for all, first come, first serve. :thumbsup:

AlphaDawg picks *Daniel Strauss* and *Renan Barao*.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

boatoar said:


> hmm.. I said I was in, but can see I wasn't included in the list. I also forgot this was starting on Dec 1 entirely. I could make a team of scraps when it's over? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The scrap list is stacked...makes me think we should hold a nine team draft

Iuri Alcantara
Rafeal Assuncao
Renan Barao
Edson Barboza
Matt Brown
Travis Browne
Michael Chandler
Carlos Condit
Pat Curran
Rafeal Dos Anjos
Junior Dos Santos
Nick Diaz
Nate Diaz
Rashad Evans
Jusimer Formega
Uriah Hall
Ricardo Lamas
John Lineker
Ian McCall
Sarah McMann
Stipe Miocic
Amanda Nunes
Michael Page
Tarec Saffadiene
Daniel Straus
Georges St. Pierre
Cub Swanson
Josh Thomson
Tyron Woodley


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Cool, I'll start with Woodley, he gonna teach Kelvin a thing or two. 

2am drunk lists. This should be fun. I'll do 5 min of research and add more.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

boatoar said:


> Cool, I'll start with Woodley, he gonna teach Kelvin a thing or two.
> 
> 2am drunk lists. This should be fun. I'll do 5 min of research and add more.


Yeah, no need to wait for anyone else to make any picks, just rattle off your full list of you want. First come first served.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Now I'll take Uriah Hall if it really is a free for all. More research...this may get annoying with 5 straight messages from me.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

boatoar said:


> Cool, I'll start with Woodley, he gonna teach Kelvin a thing or two.
> 
> 2am drunk lists. This should be fun. I'll do 5 min of research and add more.


pfft my boy Kelvin is going to spank Woodley like Rory did.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> pfft my boy Kelvin is going to spank Woodley like Rory did.


Hehe, we'll see. I have Kelvin pretty high on my list of rising stars, but I see value in Twood. Worth a shot.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Keep em coming if you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Next I'll take Rose Namajunas.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Haha, sorry, Killz has already picked her. She's on the list as whatsherface. A decision that has caused confusion in hindsight.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Next, Myles Jury. And haha @ whatsherface. I Ctrl+F'd the page and she wasn't there...i did my due diligence! lol


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SorryNotSorry


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't think anyone else would try to pick her to be honest. Seems like the TUF ladies are popular in this draft.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Condit next.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

And last gimme Mccall.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, surprised nobody picked Condit before.

edit: and Uncle Creepy as well!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Well, I see how you treat your uncrowned champions now. I haven't looked at the scores tonight for 2014, but I had a significant lead and Mr. Warlley Alves had to give me some pts as a last minute replacement recently as well. Just forget I entered, and hope I don't notice. I believe I've won 2 out of 3 of these now since joining this forum. My ragtag group probably won't be as good, but you never know! Pretty good group


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hopefully Creepy can stay fit, he's pulled out of like 7 fights haha


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bump for those who still have picks to make


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Awake and sober heading to work and my team looks ok. Shockingly so. Hah. GL everyone. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Before I make my last pick when is the first card? This Saturday?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Hellboy said:


> Before I make my last pick when is the first card? This Saturday?


Jones/Cormier Jan 3rd


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> Before I make my last pick when is the first card? This Saturday?


The first card next year.

AlphaDawg picks *Edson Barboza*, *Rafael Dos Anjos* and *JDS*.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll take Ryan Bader.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:

edit: PM's to LL have been sent, but if anyone sees him on the board feel free to contact him about the draft.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Running the FFL is a very stressful job, but Hammerlock made it run so smooth I suggest everyone send him a +Rep for taking this on and doing such an awesome job with it!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

looks like Cerrone was a great pick for me


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Depth charts don't mean anything.
> 
> I'd rather take Cerrone in 2015 having 3 wins and 1 loss than Pettis beating Melendez and then getting injured and maybe fighting once more later on in the year.


Cerrone steps in to fight Bendo with Alvarez out. 

It's cool being right.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I wanna DROP Brendan Schaub and ADD Alistair Overeem to my roster


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

All done Andrus


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Dropping Anderson Silva

picking up Henry Cejudo


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Right guys I've made a rosters page in the VIP FFL section, which has included the Add/Drop's used so far.

I assume LL never came back with any picks?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Posting in here as well so hopefully everyone see's it. I will be slowly updating the FFL trying to get it up to date for everyone.

EDIT: http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/206457-update-schedule.html#post3267761


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

New rankings thread is up.

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...65-official-ffl-rankings-2015-season-9-a.html

First 4 events of the year have been scored. The individual event threads can be seen in the main section. The threads include users that had fighters on the card along with total scores and scoring breakdowns for each fighter.


----------

